# Vapor Trail - E-cigarettes gain popularity and avoid regulation By Jeff Proctor



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

Pretty interesting read
*
At least 15 Santa Fe Public Schools students have been caught with an e-cigarette on campus during the first six weeks of the academic year.*

Read the full article here: *http://www.sfreporter.com/santafe/article-7760-vapor-trail.html*

Reactions: Like 2


----------

